# Cmon Ice!!!!!!!!



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Anybody else itching for some ice fishing?? Its been getting pretty bad lately. I really like this summer fishing, But ya just cant beat a day on the ice!!!

Lets see some pics of some of your set ups or Ice camps!!! 









A nice day at rockport!!!










Basecamp at the Berry!!! 










Nice sunrise at the Berry. -22 degrees when that pic was taken!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice pic there stevo. yea I hope i can do more this year. nice pic by the way.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey thanks,, Just some advise Fishglyph, If your planning on spending much time on the ice or a possible overnighters, I would not go with that Frabill I have. We tried it at Strawberry a few times & it was colder than crap even with the heaters going. Save up a little more & go with the Clam. Their much roomier & much better insulated. Ive only used my Frabill about 10 times & im already upgrading to the 4 man clam.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Amen! its an awesome change of pace from fly fishing. Not much better way to spend your time than getting tipsy on Pabst and Wild Turkey around your ice hole while trying to hook those pesky Scofield 'bows _and trying to dodge the snowball your buddy threw at you!_


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Temps are getting below freezing at night in the higher elevations!  
I hope that there will be safe ice by Thanksgiving. :?:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

here a couple pic from 2 years ago. that i just found.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

no that was not the fish. the fish i dove in the hole for was just after that one.yea it was pretty funny. my buddy said he would never do it but he would and im shure i will be doing it again if i have to.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice picture there Dustin.

You dove in for a fish? That would be hilarious to see. I havent ever gone in for a fish, but I have fallen into plenty of holes, clear up to my junk, because some people think its funny to drill a hole & then cover it back up with slush :x :lol: 

its ok though. I like to nylon tie the zippers on my fishing buddys ice tents , then pull their tent about 10 feet with them still in it so the ice holes dont line up. They think their going to come out to kick some butt, but they cant open the tent because the zippers are tied together. :lol: *()*


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

stevo yea i dove in for a couple fish at differnt places. I use 8 pound test and they just come off the hook.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> Anybody else itching for some ice fishing??


No way! :shock:

Ice fishing is something to do during the time of the year when even sitting for hours on a frozen lake in 10-degree temperatures make for a plausible excuse to get outside. I'll take September any day over a frigid, howling wind in mid January. :wink:


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

Petersen said:


> STEVO said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody else itching for some ice fishing??
> ...


I'll agree! I think if you are sitting at home waiting for the ice to come on, you are missing the best time of the year for fishing!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have dove in the hole a couple times... some for fish and once for my camera! :x Not tryin to jack this thread but whats the scariest moment people have had ice fishin? I remember once I was at Causey and was walkin and got to a clear patch of ice when all the sudden I hear cracks and looked down and seen them shootin out from under my feet :shock: ! Needless to say I got outta there in a hurry! But that didnt spoil it for me I still love it!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

> Ice fishing is something to do during the time of the year when even sitting for hours on a frozen lake in 10-degree temperatures make for a plausible excuse to get outside. I'll take September any day over a frigid, howling wind in mid January.


I do plenty of fishing during the spring, summer & fall, Actually my favorite is spring fishing, But all this hot weather over the past few monthes has gotten me ready for ice fishing. Ive had more memories & big fish days through the ice that any other, Plus it doesnt hurt to have the company of about 10-15 people at the same time.

My scariest time ice fishing was when we were down at fishlake about 6 years ago. We were out fishing, the ice moves & pops alot up there because the water is constantly moving, anyways, we were sitting there & we hear the ice pop really loud, look down & there is about a 12 inch gap in the ice between me & my dad, then within seconds , we hear another pop & it slams shut. That was pretty freaky even thought the ice was over 24 inches thick. :shock:

The worst thing ive ever seen though was about 10 years ago up at the berry , it was the week between christmas & new years & we were sitting there fishing , we hear this guy going across the lake about 80 yards or so from us on his snowmobile, He was going about mach 10 & we hear some popping & look over & the ice collapses about 50 feet around him in each direction. His machine went under the ice with him on it & the ice decapitated him. It was the grosest thing I had ever seen. His head in his helmet went skimming across the ice. I was about 16 at the time, But I still think about that all the time. Search & rescue divers were there & recovered the body. It took years after that before I would even consider riding a snowmobile across the ice, & even now when I do, that comes back to me 

Fatbass, Ive had the same scarey experience with the beer freezing. Ive learned over the years though that if you sit outside the tent, you can fill the tent with beer & leave the heater running inside. Usually they wont freeze no matter how cold it is outside. It has been nice in the past, because you can basically name the price for a beer when all the drunks beers are frozen solid. Ive made a fortune on some trips :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass Powerstroke wouldn't start. Luckily I ran into a coworker that was up there too and I got a ride back with him while my buddy stayed at the Inn overnight. He finally got his truck started in the afternoon the next day after the temps rose above freezing.That happend to me this year up there. we went up there for are honey moon. we where the only one there and we got ready to come on tuesday and we started to drive out na dmy truck over heated and the anty freeze froz. so we had to call my father in law to come up and bring some more and a heater to get it un frozen.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

So drill one hole for fishing and another one for BEER! *()* 
Just don't step in your beer hold!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I am going to try ice fishing for the first time this year, I figure since I love the cold temperatures that it would be a blast! Anyway, if there is anyone out there who ice fishes that wants someone to go with let me know! 8)


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

> I am going to try ice fishing for the first time this year, I figure since I love the cold temperatures that it would be a blast! Anyway, if there is anyone out there who ice fishes that wants someone to go with let me know!


Your more than welcome to go with us anytime. We usually go almost every weekend, either sat or sun, sometimes both  . We mostly go to Strawberry, But usually make a couple trips a season to the Gorge or down to Fishlake. We fished Rockport a few times last year also. I want to make it down to Scofield , or somewhere in that direction a few times this next year.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO did that decapitation story really happen :shock: ?!?! Thats horrible if it did! But last year we hit Scofield like when it first froze and slayed em! Im plannin on headin there first this year... I think it was one of the first to freeze last year if Im not mistaken? Anyways I cant wait! *()*


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Yea, It really happened. Something Ill never forget. The ice wasnt too thick to begin with & I guess he just hit a soft spot & went under. I always thought you would stay on top of the water the faster you went, But his sled did a nose dive & he was gone!!!


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Greenguy88 said:


> I have dove in the hole a couple times... some for fish and once for my camera! :x Not tryin to jack this thread but whats the scariest moment people have had ice fishin? I remember once I was at Causey and was walkin and got to a clear patch of ice when all the sudden I hear cracks and looked down and seen them shootin out from under my feet :shock: ! Needless to say I got outta there in a hurry! But that didnt spoil it for me I still love it!


Thats one of the last places I would like to take a swim through the ice... :shock:

I had a similar thing happen to me out on Holmes Creek in Layton last year.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Here's a tip to keep your beers from freezing even on the coldest days: Get one of those big chemical heat packs (like for bad backs). Instead of putting ice in your cooler, put warm beers in your cooler with the heat pack. When you want a beer, just pull a warm one out of the cooler and let it sit out in the snow for a few minutes. Your buddies will laugh and call you funny names, at least until their beer is frozen and you still have liquid refreshment. *()*
> If it's not too cold, just covering your beers with water instead of ice keeps them from freezing. Water freezes at 32 deg and beer won't freeze until it gets a couple of degrees colder than that. Remember that it's the sub zero degree air that freezes the beer up.


To get technical, the freezing of the beer or alcohol beverage depends on the proof or content of alcohol in the drink. Most cheap beers will freeze right around 32F or 0C as they are mostly water, but from the sound of it even 100 proof vodka will get slushy up at the 'berry...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes! All these Ice fishing pics are getting my motor running. Here are a couple more. These are from Scofield. *()* 
My boy holding his prize.








Ya gots to have somethin warm when its so cold outside. His smile is worth a million bucks.








Good thing I was driving home. Stupid blackberry brandi. *(







)*


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Fixed blade. 

Nice pics!!!!You look like you have the hang of it. You look pretty "warm" in that last picture. :lol: 

I bet we could get 100 proof to freeze up there. Ive had a pepsi can freeze solid in less than 30 mins up there after coming straight out of the front of the 85 degree truck one morning. 

Fatbass, 
Your complaining about potent beer??? Kinda makes ya feel like your in one of the other 49 states huh??? :lol:


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Rockport perch in 2004 - that would be me also. 









Another day, more perch from Rockport in 2004.









Forgot to take the camera along last winter for some nice crappie/perch days on Pineview. I'll try to remember the darn thing this season.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice Perch!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice pictures. Those perch can be a blast to catch if you can find what theyre biting on. That perch on the right in that last picture looks like a fat bugger!!!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Dubob wrote,
"Forgot to take the camera along last winter for some nice crappie/perch days on Pineview. I'll try to remember the darn thing this season."[/quote]

I'll vouch for Dubob, as far as his perch and crappie at Pineview last year.
He had some nice slabs, setting on the ice next to his him.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I have never ice fished Pineview, But Im thinking that will have to be on the list for this year. Im a little iffy going to these lower elevation & smaller lakes. Im pretty comfortable with anything over a foot of ice, But there has been a few times at Rockport where the pucker factor has reached about a 9.5 if ya know what I mean. Im definately going to try pineview this year though. Ive heard nothing but good things about it. How often do you hook up with a tiger musky while ice fishing the view????


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Tigers are rare, but you never know.
In 5 ice fishing trips to Pineview, I hooked up with and lost one Tiger, and in 2 trips, my son landed one Tiger.
I guess that's not so bad!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

That drunk guy in my pic wasn't me, I was the dd. :wink:


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

With the nice dusting we got on the Front last night, almost makes you think the ice over isnt far off....


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

waltny said:


> With the nice dusting we got on the Front last night, almost makes you think the ice over isnt far off....


+1 No doubt!


----------



## tcb (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm originally from Minnesota, the king of ice-fishing states. When growing up, my dad used to take me to Mille Lacs lake for early season weekend ice fishing trips. The bays froze early; the main lake later(this lake is 25 miles long by 15 miles wide). We could drive out a mile or so with the truck and set up our fish house for the weekend. One night we noticed all our bobbers went to one side of the hole, which usually meant a big school of walleyes approaching. The minnows would swim to avoid them. This time, however, nothing happened. One of the guys noticed his cigarette ash going in circles around the hole, which got my dad to thinking. He went outside and turned on the truck lights and saw a gap in the ice about thirty feet wide and increasing. We were trolling in winter! The wind direction meant we would hit the other side of the bay, rather than head out into the main lake, but we were worried that the ice would break up when we got there. A couple of the other outfits that were out there with us by this time had also realized what had happened and so everyone started flashing their truck lights on and off to attract attention from the shore. A few hours later we hit the next part of the bay ice and after much crunching and grinding came to a halt. There was a big ridge of busted up ice at the seam, but a resort guy came out pushing one of the steel crack arch bridges used on Mille Lacs and we were able to get off. Whenever I hear the out-of-this-world sound of cold weather ice cracking, I think of that night and can't resist looking out into the night to see if I'm going trolling again!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That's scary! :shock:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I hate hard water fishing.... :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

Hurry up spring time...!!!!!!


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

I dont know about elsewhere in the state, but up here at 4810 feet we got a decent amount of snow falling. I can only imagine what it is doing at higher elavations. I hope this is the start of a the "mother of all snowpacks" we have been waiting for. Most of the res's in my area are 34% or less filled(causey,pineview), some in the 20's (27% Willard) to 14% at Hyrum!

That and of course the ice! I do know that it is in all reality about 2-3 months off....

A pic
http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u25/waltny/104_5390.jpg


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah, we definitely need a heavy winter this year or we're not gonna have a place to fish if it keeps up like this!


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

I thought I was the only one thinking of ice fishing!! I started two years ago and I'm hooked!!! --\O


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I tend to go into a deep depression when the ice forms.  

It's pretty hard to sight fish with a minnow when there's a thick layer of frozen misery between me and my target.

On a positive note, FishGlyph says she's got all the junk needed to ice fish and she's determined to get me to try it. I guess I'll have to take her up on it, but I must admit that standing on top of a frozen lake with bitter-cold wind chilling me to the core doesn't sound too great.

I guess it's more of a social thing, though. I dunno. Maybe if I bring some beer, I'll forget how cold I'm supposed to feel. Alcohol always makes hypothermia more fun, right? :lol:

Okay, I'll stop talking shmack about ice fishing. I just don't understand how you're supposed to stay warm in sub-zero situations. Sorry. I've always hated cold weather and for some reason, I still can't talk myself into leaving Utah after 22 years. Heck, I lived in a cold place before I moved here...Durango, Colorado. You'd think I could get used to it. :?


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH man you gotta go to Strawberry and give ice fishing a try! Its a freakin blast if you get into em, and your minnows could still do the trick! And its real simple on how to stay warm... 1 tent + 1 heater= a very warm and comfortable place! Ive sat in our tent before in just jeans and a t shirt haha, its great. Definately give it a try you will be hooked! Excuse the pun.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Those are some nice browns he got there! I have heard good things about ice fishing the Nelle' but have never gave it a try. Im always driving by on my way to the Berry haha. Maybe Ill have to go there this year too.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Those are some nice fish! How long does everyone think it is going to be before Strawberry freezes over this year? Sooner possibly? Hard to say I suppose :?:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh I'm definitely gonna be ice fishin' this season! Fixedblade was kind enough to give me an extra auger that he had and now I just have to wait for Cabelas or sportsmans to get their ice fishing gear in stock!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Loah, 
Dang man, youve gotta try it atleast once. If you dont mind the cold sometimes, or even if you do, It can be WARM. Some of my best days ever have come on the ice. The fish are hungry & really aggressive. I agree, You need to hit the berry a couple times. We have had 30 fish per person days up there more times than not. Rockport would be a good starter place to fish for some perch. Your more than welcome to go to the berry with us this yearif you want once the ice gets going. We usually go atleast one day almost every weekend, Sometimes both days if the first day was awesome. 

We have been on the ice on days thats its 20 degrees, But with the sun out reflecting off the snow & ice, the temps feel like they are 60-70. If you want a sunburn, Ice fishing is the sport for you


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> Those are some nice fish! How long does everyone think it is going to be before Strawberry freezes over this year? Sooner possibly? Hard to say I suppose :?:


The earliest i have fished Strawberry was around december 15th, The ice was very thin though & I will not do it again. We usually wait until the week between Christmas & newyears to get out, then goes until the end of march or mid april. Scofield is one of the first of the big lakes to freeze over, usually around the beginning of december.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

FishGlyph Im definately gunna give the Nelle a try this ice season. Maybe Ill see you out there! 
Ya I have been sunburned many a time out on the ice! Last year I was on Scofield the first weekend of December... and the middle of December on Strawberry just in one of the bays. I wouldnt mind an earlier freeze this year tho!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

STEVO said:


> JAT83 said:
> 
> 
> > Those are some nice fish! How long does everyone think it is going to be before Strawberry freezes over this year? Sooner possibly? Hard to say I suppose :?:
> ...


Good to know, thanks!



Greenguy88 said:


> FishGlyph Im definately gunna give the Nelle a try this ice season. Maybe Ill see you out there!
> Ya I have been sunburned many a time out on the ice! Last year I was on Scofield the first weekend of December... and the middle of December on Strawberry just in one of the bays. I wouldnt mind an earlier freeze this year tho!


I agree, an earlier freeze would be cool..no pun intended...The nelle is one of my fav. places to fish! I can only imagine ice fishing there!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I haven't caught any browns out of the 'nelle yet, but earlier this year, probably march there were a father and son in their float tubes, and one of them caught this 26 inch brown on a fly, it was pretty cool! Ever since, I have wanted to take my tube there, I just haven't yet!

I haven't caught any chub either, thank goodness!


----------

